# Pam Johnson-Bennett's books recs?



## Straysmommy

For someone who's not a 100% beginner, which of her 8 books would you recommend?

Amazon.com: Pam Johnson-Bennett: Books, Biography, Blog, Audiobooks, Kindle


----------



## NebraskaCat

I believe that 'Think Like a Cat' is good regardless of how experienced with cats a person is. I would say the same for 'Cat vs Cat' but that one's better suited for a reader with more than one cat or the intent to eventually have more than one cat.

Those are the only two I've read and I enjoyed both so I should probably read some of the others as well.


----------



## Straysmommy

Thank you, Nebraskacat! I'm really thinking of buying Cat vs. Cat now.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Think like a Cat is my fav


----------



## Yuki'sMum

I've only read Think Like A Cat and I've referred to it a lot over the last 5 years. I highly recommend it to anyone who has a cat 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Talutha

I actually didn't like Cat vs Cat! Although I'm pretty sure I'm in a minority... I didn't feel it brought anything new or contextually useful to my multicat house. Think Like A Cat is pretty good though. I really loved The Natural Cat by Anitra Frazier.


----------



## Straysmommy

I bought Cat vs. Cat and it has little of use to me, though the useful tips have been really useful. I'm going to check The Natural Cat, thanks for the rec.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

The Natural Cat is more of a guide for remedies when a cat is sick. Not a behavioral guide.


----------



## Talutha

I should probably have qualified that: I've spent the last five years looking after a CKD cat so The Natural Cat was my bible for him. But I found some of what was in the book could also be applied to situations like aggression and stress in cats as well.


----------

